# Sulzbacher MTB Tour



##  (2. Mai 2001)

War ja ne echt schoene Tour am Sonntag mit genialen Singletrails.


@Zottel: Bringe den Film mit unseren Matschbildern
heute zur Entwicklung 

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## Zottel (2. Mai 2001)

Hi Andreas,

bin ich also doch nicht der einzige, der hin und wieder noch auf die Tücken des "neuen" Forums reinfällt.

Die Tour war wirklich gut gewählt und trotz des schmierigen Bodens gings doch ganz gut zu fahren.

Stecke gerade im Training für Frammersbach und hoffe das die Generalprobe am Sonntag in Kleinwallstadt klappt, da ich mir immer noch einrede zu wenig trainiert zu haben(zitter,zitter).

Auf die Bilder bin ich auch gespannt, soll ja irgendwo so ein Wettbewerb geben bei dem die dreckigsten Biker prämiert werden. Vieleicht ist da ja was zu holen ;-)

Ansonsten sehen wir uns wenns klappt bei der Tour in Breuberg

In diesem Sinne 
Hals und Beinbruch

Gruss Zottel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (3. Mai 2001)

Den Mr. Dirt Contest hat Tom wohl eingestellt.
Schade, wir haetten bestimmt einen Preis verdient und unsere Bikes sahen ja auch lecker aus.

Viel Erfolgt beim Spessart-Marathon!


----------



## Thomas (3. Mai 2001)

...die bilder kannst Du trotzdem unter Galerie (rechts unten im Forum) noch in den Dirt Bereich hochladen...


----------

